
Microsoft Teams Issues - based2
https://twitter.com/MSFT365Status/status/1239474002281795585
======
based2
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/16/zoom_teams_outage/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2020/03/16/zoom_teams_outage/)

